# 8 trucks available snow removal pittsbugh western pa area



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

8trucks plows and spreaders (v-boxes)
2 skids w/ push boxes
Pm me or e-mail me
[email protected]


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Have you had any luck


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

None. You in the area and need help?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

No im in maryland


----------

